
How Dolt, a SQL database with Git-like features, shares storage across commits - reltuk
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-05-13-dolt-commit-graph-and-structural-sharing/
======
reltuk
We blogged about how Dolt shares storage across versions of the database as it
changes across commits.

